# Deer Carcasses at THE POINT



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well ive seen it all now, i stopped down at the point on the stillwater tonight to look at the water levels. i stepped out of my car and nearly stepped in a pile of deer carcasses that some idiot dumped out down there.  i mean they dumped these chopped up deers right where everyone parks their vehicles. i dont know who the IDIOT was but i wish i did, i wouldnt hesitate to turn them in to the sherriffs department. not only is this disgusting but it just gives all the PETA idiots and anti hunters something else to bitch about. i mean if you are driving by you can see them easily from the road. they are gonna smell great here before long. my only hope is that whoever did this will read this post and clean up their mess, I DOUBT IT !!! some of us sportsmen who fish the point work hard to keep everyone elses mess cleaned up and its a never ending battle. then some IDIOT does this ???? GOD i am TICKED OFF. well im done preaching now, OH yeah i'll be watching EVERYONE fishing around me down there ............you throw down trash, balls of line , cigarette butts whatever ............I WILL be writing down license plate numbers to turn into the sherriffs department.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Why not give the game warden or park rangers a ring, i'm sure they would be interested in finding the idiots that dumped them.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i might just give John Suchora a call, maybe he can check it out !!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

tcba1987 said:


> i might just give John Suchora a call, maybe he can check it out !!


i think john retired but his replacement is probably hungry for an arrest!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm seeing more & more deer dumping in my county as well. Not butchered carcasses but field dressed deer on the side of the road in the same areas where we usually see old appliances and other trash. What's going on here?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, that sucks, but does not surprise me any more. ignorant people  

There were 3 deer rib cages and back bones along with bags that looked like the ramins were put into originally where I went the other day. It was near the road, but at least was over the bank.  People are ignorant


----------



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Not trying to start an argrument or anything, but what is the appropriate way of getting rid of a carcass? I don't deer hunt any but I'm just curious. Obviously you can't leave them for the trash man to pick up in the morning. 
I suppose dumping one on your own property would be the best bet, although most people don't have enough property to do this. I agree that thats messed up though dumping them right in a parking lot, or where people fish. Kind of reminds me of when I find stinkin dead carp on the banks from people catching them and killing them. As far as dumping them somewhere out in the country somewhere, I don't see anything wrong with that. The carcasses are biodegradable and coyotes will be munching on them and have the remains scattered in no time.


----------



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

As far as dumping a field dressed deer and letting the meat go to waste, I feel a guy should be kicked in the jewels for that one!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it sounds like some jerk was trying too be funny


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I gotta fess up. I took a button off the road one day a couple of years ago...it had been hit sometime in the night near my hunting grounds. Took it home to dress and found out that the guts were exploded. Then I called ODNR to see what to do to get rid of it. They said try to call one of the wolf farmers and gave me the contact info. Did that, but they were not in need. So I took the carcass to the state wildlife area and dumped it. I could see that a processor would have to do something with the leftover carcasses. Returning them to the wild for the scavengers makes sense to me. That's too bad it was near your fishing hole. But what are the alternatives?

It is really good that you are concerned for the days around the decay and the poor choice for dumping location. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust...eventually. Let the naysayers bitch. They don't realize that the animals are there because we (as the hunters) made it so. Remember, these were extinct in Ohio at the turn of the last century. So were the waterfowl. And so on....

But next to the road???? Yeah, I agree with you. That is lazy.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I feel your anger tcba, people like that give everyone else a bad rep. I have seen many headless carcasses around darby creek over the years and it makes me sick. The lack of respect is apalling at times. I would love to see someone doing it just so I could report them. Tcba, you are allright in my book, I love that soapbox you're on.
On a side note; Proper disposal of a BUTCHERD carcass is as follows. Dig hole. Place remains in hole. Thank animal for delicious meat. Cover with dirt.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Take your deer carcass, bags of trash, old tires and your christmas tree and throw them out along the highway....Got an old couch,chair or mattress? dump it out as well. The sad part of it all is these people really don't care at all what you or I think, kinda like the snaggers at the spillway or the poachers in the woods, they really just don't care.
As long as you do what you think is right and teach your children these values you have done well.
A big THANK YOU to everyone that picks up some idiots trash, it is appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

I went ice fishing in february at Skeeter about 4 years ago. It is an hour+ drive from my home so I parked the truck and walked 5 yards in front of the truck to relieve myself from the morning coffee.....I looked down and there were 2 decent sized bucks laying in the snow fully intact minus their antlers. Some scumbag actually killed two deer, took a hatchet, chopped out the antlers and left the deer....I thought I missed something on the news the night before and 6pt antlers were suddenly worth 6 million$....What a waste. Down go 2 beautiful animals for a chinsy wall ornament.......


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

after butchering i ve had no problem with garbage man. cut your remains up and put in garbage pags...plain and simple.theres alot of nut cases out there and id love to catch one.


----------



## oldnslow55 (Apr 14, 2004)

a lot out of season deer bennig taken back end gone
all of state and ky


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a creek that runs below the house I just throw em in it.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I can not speak on behalf of TCBA, but I think the fact that someone got rid of the deer remains is not the problem. It is the fact that they put them along side the road where it is a public fishing hole that is used a lot. Right at the edge of town not in the country off the beaten path. If this place were out in the country, it would be a little more excusable in my book. Not excusable that they leave them right where you park. The remains should at least be taken away from the road and away from where everyone fishes.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the problem i had with it was , the carcasses were dumped right where someone could step in them, they are in plain view of the road. some people who dont hunt or fish may not appreciate seeing deer remains along side the road where their children can see them and everyone driving past. it gives all sportsmen a bad image when IDIOTS do this type of the thing, if they were dumped out on property by the owner of that property it would be different, i still think they shouldnt be dumped in view of the roadway, even if its on your own property. put them out in the trash in a bag or bury them as was mentioned before. we dont need to add anymore fuel to the PETA types fires. this was also in a area that i know several fishermen work hard to keep cleaned up, the POINT can be a real eye sore at certain times of the year. sometimes there is so much garbage (cans, bottles, fishing line, torn grubs and etc.) that you cant hardly stand to fish down there. i know ive taken BAGS of other IDIOTS trash from down there and so have several other fishermen i know and you come back a few weeks later and its a mess again. THIS MAKES EVERYONE OF US, AS SPORTSMEN LOOK BAD !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Is it really that hard to take your deer carcus out somewhere that people wont have to deal with it?? Oh wait! Thatd be too much work...


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

One option is taking the remains to an organic dump. There is one on Rockside Rd in Valley View for us on the westside of CLEVE. Sure there is one close enough to everyone to make that a viable option........I would think at the most it would cost you is $5.....


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree 100% TCBA the deer should not be in view from the road and cleaning others trash up down there can be a chore at times.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Dale03 said:


> One option is taking the remains to an organic dump. There is one on Rockside Rd in Valley View for us on the westside of CLEVE. Sure there is one close enough to everyone to make that a viable option........I would think at the most it would cost you is $5.....


 That is a great idea, but I don't know if there is one anywhere near here. The sad truth to that is that even if we had a place like that, the people that do this crap would not use it anyway.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

You are right Rock, anyone who would take the time and not mind spending a few $ at a org dump are probably already the ones who are properly disposing of the deer...Those who don't bury or at least drop in "good woods" would laugh at this idea.......


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Funny. I have kind of been keeping an eye on this thread for a couple of days. 

I hopped out at a nice quiet little spot Thursday to do a little creek fishin'. You guessed it. Met with deer carcass when I stepped out of the car.

I can understand everyone's dismay. 

It just made me shake my head and wonder at the total lack of sense some people have.


WAR


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

The reaction to this thread is great to see. I'm glad that everyone agrees that dumping deer carcassas by the road is lazy and ignorant. It makes me feel good that there are sportsman out there who care.
Happy Hunting and Tight Lines to all.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Every time you see these things. Morons that do those things mess up and go back . Let the DNR handle it . Here in WV they throw the book at $#@@$& like that.
That very same thing was happening on our property several years ago,, let them know STING STING STING the'll get em, but each and every responsable outdoorsman has the burden of doing the right thing and stopping it. It is a BIOHAZARD left laying around a parking lot
As far as how to dispose of BONE YARD to people who have property. Skunks and ***** go there and not the trash beside the garage,, they have it cleaned pretty quick!
John


----------

